# 1998 frontier speakers



## johnathans (Jun 2, 2008)

i bought a used 98 frontier a week ago and im starting to redo the sound system. the previous owner only had 3" speakers in the door panel and ive installed 6.5" in the door panels.

my question is, does the frontier have rear speakers? right now the door panels are wired as the rear ones, and when i change the balance to the front, theirs nothing.

is their rear speakers or will i need to add them ad rewire the stereo a bit?


thnx in advance


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

if they do they are behind the seats they are super thin so you will have to find thin or flush mount, or just mount the covers ghetto style. if they arent there the holes should be there. if the factory wires arent there then just run some. if your not sure look at the radio harness the second plug should have all your speaker wire in it. just look for 8 sets of wires. it sounds like you just have front speakers. the old nissan ran the door speakers off the rear speakers and if you had tweeters in the A pilliars those were the fronts. just swtich em and run new ones if you want. or just grab the rears and swap em fron from the harness to the radio harness.


----------



## johnathans (Jun 2, 2008)

Danmuzicman said:


> if they do they are behind the seats they are super thin so you will have to find thin or flush mount, or just mount the covers ghetto style. if they arent there the holes should be there. if the factory wires arent there then just run some. if your not sure look at the radio harness the second plug should have all your speaker wire in it. just look for 8 sets of wires. it sounds like you just have front speakers. the old nissan ran the door speakers off the rear speakers and if you had tweeters in the A pilliars those were the fronts. just swtich em and run new ones if you want. or just grab the rears and swap em fron from the harness to the radio harness.


yeah, i figured that out after going through the cab and reading a bit online. my plan is to get some 6x9s and put those in boxes and mount them under the rear window, one in each corner. just need to get the money to do it lol.

thanks


----------

